

Play Framework 2.1-RC is out - weakwire
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/play-framework/MGM3Mrdw6WY

======
Cbasedlifeform
Not sure if this is the right forum to ask this... but here goes: I have a
colleague who suggests porting a complex PHP web app (including Spaghetti Code
TM) to Play. Anyone have thoughts on how this would compare to using RoR?

Apologies in advance if this is not the right forum.

